
Alternatives to HTML, CSS, and JavaScript - allenbrunson
https://www.quora.com/Web-Standards-Is-anyone-working-on-alternatives-to-HTML-CSS-and-JavaScript?share=1
======
allenbrunson
I hate native web technologies so much that it keeps me from doing web
development at all. I much prefer compiled languages. I submitted this in
hopes that the local community might have some new ideas. Currently I am
leaning towards learning Elm.

------
cestith
RDF, PostScript, and PostScript come to mind. What would we gain, though, by
starting over?

